# Author reveals ship life on Mars (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The story of a ship berthed on the Tay where more than 6,500 boys were trained is to be revealed.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought this was going to be a duff collection of a thread by the automated scanner but it isn't!

This is about an old training ship called Mars. Might be interesting.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes Brian, I thought the same.
It's almost like a quality headline from the Sun or Mirror! (Jester)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

My late Father and his brothers ( 5 ) lived in Tayport . He recalled that when they misbehaved my Grandfather would threaten them with a trip to the Mars Ship for correction . The threat was sufficient to calm the waters . He recalled that the ship was moored off Rogers Wood East Newport .

Derek


----------



## johnnyf (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks for the interest.*

Hi,

I am the web designer and administrator for the Sons of the Mars website www.sonsofthemars.com which is a sister site for Gordon Dougla's book "We'll Send Ye Tae The Mars". Gordon and I have been friends since first day at secondary school, which believe me was a little while ago. The book is a history of The Mars Training Ship which was moored at Woodhaven Pier near Wormit, on the River Tay.
At the moment the site is a "labour of love", with the intention of it becoming an imortant genealogical site for relatives of former Mars boys. We have a searchable database but unfortunately are only about half way through entering just the basic details of the 6500 boys who served on the ship. Many of the boys went on to have careers in the navy and dispersed throughout the world. We are encouraging relatives to submit information and photographs of boys who were on the ship.
In addition to be training boys onboard, the Mars Fund has helped many boys into careers in both Merchant and Royal Navies. We are hoping to shortly add information about these non-residential boys.
We have also added into the site other stories of Dundee and famous people who visited.
Pay the site a visit and see what we are trying to do.


----------

